# forces eye exam does my results meet infantry standards?



## MattyMillionaire (22 Mar 2013)

I recently did an eye exam, yes i have glasses but i am unsure if my prescription means i will be denied infantry                                                                                                          
                                                            sphere: OD-275 Cylinder-050 Axis-180
                                                            sphere: OS-150 Cylinder-125 Axis-170
What does this rank on for the forces vision test? if anyone can understand it.


----------



## medicineman (22 Mar 2013)

There is a thread about this - and it would tell you what I'm about to tell you that we kind of need to know what your visual acuity is, not what your prescription is.

MM


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2013)

Hundreds of Recruiters face bleak futures of begging on street corners as their warm and cozy Recruiting Centres are closed, because people prefer to ask questions here rather than where they should.

How many times do we have to give the same answer to such questions?

And use proper capitalization, punctuation, grammar, sentence structure, and spelling in your posts. The English language is a beautiful thing when not being mangled.


----------



## Journeyman (22 Mar 2013)

No.  Based on the picture, you will not be enrolled in the Infantry.  





Your ocular-neural system apparently reverses images, which would suck trying to figure out something like a left-flanking, let alone when correcting fire


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Mar 2013)

JM,

You obviously care too much about these recruiting and medical threads.  You actually opened the picture.  I think you should pick up your mentor badge.


----------



## Scott (22 Mar 2013)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> JM,
> 
> You obviously care too much about these recruiting and medical threads.  You actually opened the picture.  I think you should pick up your mentor badge.



Maybe we should just bestow it upon him?


----------



## AmmoTech90 (22 Mar 2013)

A capital idea!  Then he won't have to cruise these threads looking for people to help, they will come to him!


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Mar 2013)

What the hell is a Mentor Badge?


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2013)

Scott said:
			
		

> Maybe we should just bestow it upon him?





			
				Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> What the hell is a Mentor Badge?


Behold  >

And with that, a lock.


----------



## Scott (22 Mar 2013)

That badge is pure GOLD!

I'm almost certain I suggested the mentor program to Journeyman before and got told to fuck off. 

Might be time for a poll. ;D


----------



## Loachman (22 Mar 2013)

Amazing likeness, too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Mar 2013)

I think RageGuy is better ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2013)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think RageGuy is better ;D


That's the one I was looking for, but they don't have that one available at the site I used.


----------

